# ordered from marijuana-seeds.nl



## risktaker27 (Mar 29, 2012)

got my beans today so pumped they got here in 7 days cant believe they got here so fast.i will def be ordering from them again

plus 5 free beans


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Mar 29, 2012)

Mine too! Seven days. So cool!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 29, 2012)

So, what did you order?


----------



## risktaker27 (Mar 29, 2012)

i got the buy 1 get 1 free auto ak47 
 & auto cheese


----------



## Menimeth (Apr 7, 2012)

I ordered from them once, the beans came fast but only half of them popped. as for the free seeds, they were not even pot seeds, but some kind of flower. looks good in my front yard but it was not what I expected.


----------

